# have everything for turbo setup,but what chip do i get for digi2 1.8 16v??



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

i have collected every part that i need for going turbo,but still need to know what chip do i get for a 1.8 16v digi2,any links for a website,and could i get that chip tuned??? any help would be much appreciated..thanks:thumbup:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

digi2 is not a good option to run a turbo motor. your better off with digi1 for stock managment. there are more chips available and it uses an internal map sensor


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

i have to use my digi 2 for the turbo,i just paid 300$ just to get the digi installed,and iam not switching to anything else.so anyone know what chip i should use and where i could get it???plz need help.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Then I'm afraid you're boned. There are zero digi-2 boost fueling chips, because there are no companies who have taken the time to dig that deeply into the code. You'll find chips that make timing changes, mainly for aftermarket camshafts, but none of them touch the fueling. Digi-2 has the fueling and timing on separate processors inside the ecu, so it's more complex than anyone wanted to deal with at the time. 

The only option you've got is to add extra injectors via an injector controller (like the SDS EIC), or go ghetto with a rising rate FPR.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

so could i do a digi 2 turbo and just adjust the fuel pressure and run like 9,10 psi


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

or should i just get a digi 1 ecu and convert it, so i could get it tuned??


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

DIRTYJERZ201 said:


> so could i do a digi 2 turbo and just adjust the fuel pressure and run like 9,10 psi


 No.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

DIRTYJERZ201 said:


> or should i just get a digi 1 ecu and convert it, so i could get it tuned??


 To do this, you need a digi-1 engine harness, all the digi-1 sensors, digi-1 ecu, and new injectors. You've already said you won't swap the digi-2 out.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

yea but i might as well go digi 1,b/c i got a whole turbo setup,what sensors do i need for digi 1,and i heard i could use my digi 2 harness just switch up some needles on the ecu plug,is that true?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DIRTYJERZ201 said:


> yea but i might as well go digi 1,b/c i got a whole turbo setup,what sensors do i need for digi 1,and i heard i could use my digi 2 harness just switch up some needles on the ecu plug,is that true?


 More work then actually swapping in the harness. It's not hard. All you'll need is the engine portion of the harness. 

Like everyone mentioned, there is 0 options for digi2. You can't even get away with running low boost. 

Why did you swap in the digi2?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Why did you swap in the digi2?


 You mean why did you PAY to swap in the digi-2 :laugh: .


----------



## scramblingvw (Aug 10, 2007)

There has been people on here, running dig2 ,with good results,no not 10psi ,but roast tires second gear,i have aba turbo setup done. doing 92 jetta right know,go a little bigger injectors,but not much idle problems, go with riseing rate fuel pressure,you might find some people in search still with some info


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Omfg.....do some research. The 2 of you. Seriously.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

ok,so i gotta find a g60 partout now and take the engine harness and the ecu?do i need stuff like the MAF or the TB and ISV and stuff like that???


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

You need everything connected to the engine harness. There is no MAF. 
You don't need the distributor, you can use your 16v one.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

B4S thanks a lot for your help,so i just need the harness and the computer?i could use the 8v TB and just wire it up and go??


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

You need the c0 pot the g60 throttle body the digi ecu and wiring harness also the fuse-block to ecu harness 1 meter of vac hose g60 injectors, ISV is the same, blue CTS is the same use your distributor and then get a chip tune after its running ok:beer: 

You should invest in a wide-band also best tuning device for a digi 1 turbo:thumbup: 

Digi 2 will not work efficiently and will eventually kill something in your motor and if you spent the money to boost it don't you want it to actually go into boost 

here is mine only a 8v but on digi 1 turbo 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5048934-G60-to-Xflow-turbo-build


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

do you have a ce2 wiring harness swap in your 87 gti? that is what this turbo project is in?


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

B4S is he right i need all of that,and whats a co pot???


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

c0 pot is what adjusts the fuel in a digi 1 look at my build above the BOV on the IC piping there is a sensor that is a c0 pot, search how to digi 1 a 16v and you will see what all you need. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1305329-16v-Digifant-1-FAQ


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

You would need a throttle body from a car with cis-e. Digi 2 throttle bodies do not have the right switches on them. Any vw 16v until 1989 will have what you are looking for.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

can i just take everything off of a g60??


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Svedka said:


> You need the c0 pot the g60 throttle body the digi ecu and wiring harness also the fuse-block to ecu harness 1 meter of vac hose g60 injectors, ISV is the same, blue CTS is the same use your distributor and then get a chip tune after its running ok:beer:
> 
> You should invest in a wide-band also best tuning device for a digi 1 turbo:thumbup:
> 
> ...


 Yes all parts can be taken from a G60


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

ok thanks a lot svedka,just find a g60,and strip her naked and im good to go huh...


----------



## scramblingvw (Aug 10, 2007)

dave Omfg.....do some research. The 2 of you. Seriously. 

no 1 saying u can boost 20psi on this setup 
people have turbo dig2 ,the problem u guys all ways have, 
u think your going make 300hp,there was a guy on this forum, 
that had the whole build he did, no it's not aba power,iv'e been 
watching this forum for years, done research i had all the turbo 
setup from diesel already,nothing invested,


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

scramblingvw said:


> dave Omfg.....do some research. The 2 of you. Seriously.
> 
> no 1 saying u can boost 20psi on this setup
> people have turbo dig2 ,the problem u guys all ways have,
> ...


 so what are you saying,i could do the digi2 turbo,but i wont get a lot of power out of it???


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

scramblingvw said:


> dave Omfg.....do some research. The 2 of you. Seriously.
> 
> no 1 saying u can boost 20psi on this setup
> people have turbo dig2 ,the problem u guys all ways have,
> ...


 :banghead::banghead::banghead: 

so lets see some proof:screwy:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

DIRTYJERZ201 said:


> so what are you saying,i could do the digi2 turbo,but i wont get a lot of power out of it???


 yes you could do it and it will run im not saying it wont but for how long who knows and can you really get support for a custom digi 2 chip NOPE


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

stop telling this guy bull****, digi2 is so far outdated and no one makes a good turbo chip for this software. 

digi1 has a couple chip makers and alot of success with turbo 16v


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

how well did his car run? 

There was someone on here about 3 years ago who blew a few motors too while 8vt on digi 2. 

The AFM isnt the issue, you can tune for that and make okay power on low boost. Problem is no one tunes digi 2 well enough to make power and fuel it correctly. 

Just because this so called guy ran a RRPR and a msd BTM doesnt mean the car ran well under all conditions, just maybe under WOT


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

f*u*c*k digi2,iam getting a digi1 setup and ordering a g60 chip from BBM motorsoprts,thanks for all the info guys,from what im reading, im not wasting my time and money with digi2..i will put the digi1 in with the turbo and hopefully have a s*h*i*t load of fun making turbo hondas look even stupider....thanks for the info guys.


----------



## BastardDuck (Dec 10, 2006)

Just go MS...used ms1 boxes can be had for dirt cheap


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

idk what ms is..


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

BastardDuck said:


> Just go MS...used ms1 boxes can be had for dirt cheap


 This guy can't figure out what management to run, suggesting ms is a waste of time. Btw jerz, bbm is a waste for turbo chips for a 16vt. You need to get a chip from sns tuning, and before you ask who they are google it


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

DIRTYJERZ201 said:


> idk what ms is..


 

your 16vt will explode thats for sure


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

do not get bahn brenner chip they are over priced and do not offer good digi1 chips for 16v.

go to SNS. the owner owns a digi1 16vt so he has mad a ton of chips for them

you can get up to 60lb injectors with an SNS chip. and it will run alot better than a bagn brenner chip

i know this because back in the day i had to find this out the hard way and i bought about 4 differnet chips until i finally stopped with the SNS 60lb injector chip and my car ripped for digi1


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

so just go with the SNS 60lb injector chip,huh?


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

cant go wrong. get siemens 60lb injectors which have a great spray. believe me i had a 42lb bahn brenner two different files. then sns 42lb. and finally did a 60lb and the smoothest running was the 60lb sns.

find john watts, he is the owner and used the same 60lb in his corrado. it is by far the best option for stock digi management


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

boost_addict said:


> cant go wrong. get siemens 60lb injectors which have a great spray. believe me i had a 42lb bahn brenner two different files. then sns 42lb. and finally did a 60lb and the smoothest running was the 60lb sns.
> 
> find john watts, he is the owner and used the same 60lb in his corrado. it is by far the best option for stock digi management


John betz
vortex IGN JBETZ
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Svedka said:


> John betz
> vortex IGN JBETZ
> http://www.bahnbrenner.com/


wrong John


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

haha my bad I seen bahn brenner and the name john


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Don't see the point of running a 60lb file on digi 1 unless you upgrade the map sensor, which then means the table in the ecu need to be recalibrated


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Agreed. Pure overkill.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Dave926 said:


> Don't see the point of running a 60lb file on digi 1 unless you upgrade the map sensor, which then means the table in the ecu need to be recalibrated


depending on the injectors, but siemens 60lb injectors will idle and spray better than bosch 42lb.

:beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Or you could raise the fuel pressure a bit, improve atomization and lower the injector duty cycle a bit. Honestly I don't think they are all that bad, both my friends run them and their cars idle pretty good.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Dave926 said:


> Or you could raise the fuel pressure a bit, improve atomization and lower the injector duty cycle a bit. Honestly I don't think they are all that bad, both my friends run them and their cars idle pretty good.


 fuel pressure is going to have minimal impact on spray pattern. the 42lb injectors work reasonably well with the port/valve shape of a counter flow head, but a newer injector like a siemens works better. 

you are right, they work fairly well, but the siemens work a lot better. 

the other real advantage of the siemens would be the ability to run a leaner cycle while in closed loop. 

:beer:


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

wow you guys are confusing me,i just wanna run a clean healthy 10psi daily,do i really have to get the MAP upgraded?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

15 psi is the limit of the stock map sensor in digi 1


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm not planning a digi2 forced induction setup or anything, but I'm curious. What is the limiting factor here? Does the AFM max out? Or does the ECU fuel curve end? I'm assuming the ECU? And if so, just how much airflow would the AFM be able to meter? At the end of the day, digi2 is still a pretty simplistic ECU that should be able to be tricked into working with your application. You'd need some way of recurving the AFM signal to make fueling appropriate for the added charge, and of course the larger injectors that would be required for this to be possible, assuming we're working with whatever the fuel curves programmed in digi2 are. Perhaps you'd lose a bit of resolution in the curve, but it should still work out. Then, so long as your recurve of the AFM signal is appropriate, the car should be able to function in closed loop acceptably. Then, since digi2 has a WOT function, you could use some sort of boost triggered Hobbs switch to pull you into open loop enrichment, and then manipulate the CTS circuit to control your level of enrichment, similar to how the cis-e guys do it. 

I haven't done any research into the type of curve the AFM signal is, but if it's linear, and it can handle the amount of extra flow, it should be easy to produce the desired signal. Maybe I'm thinking a little too simplistically, but let's say we were to run 14.7psi of boost, or double the original charge. We'd switch the injectors for ones double the size. Then, we'd design something to halve the AFM signal (assuming a linear curve; otherwise, design accordingly). Now, to the ECU, wouldn't everything seem no different than before? Perhaps for enrichment, instead of manipulating the CTS signal, we could then introduce a RRFPR. 

The only issue I can see is if the ECU has any preprogrammed values specific for the engine, such that it sees half the amount of airflow at idle, which causes some discrepancy (I know digifant2 will start and idle with the AFM unplugged, so this part worries me). 

As far as ignition timing goes, that's another story. How well does digifant2's knock sensing do in terms of pulling timing on the fly, and possibly adapting? Or will it do a full on ignition cut in the event of heavy knocking? I seem to remember a post about how to redo the ignition curve yourself for digifant2, but that might have been for a different ECU. I'm imagining the companies that made aggressive timing curved programs for digifant2 are not interested in doing any custom curves, or are even still around perhaps. 

Any input on this? This was what I thought of when I had a digifant2 and had dreams of turbocharging it. 

edit: The basic idea is to recurve the AFM output to maintain the nominal range of output, while adapting injectors of the corresponding size. I assumed a linear increase in resistance as flow increases, but this may not be the case. And if the AFM would indeed "max" out before 14.7psi, perhaps the spring tension can be adjusted / a larger (BMW?) AFM be used in its place. Again, the main concern is if the ECU has nominal values programmed, and would improperly react to / ignore an altered AFM value. Perhaps a way to get around this might be the elimination of the idle switch. And if AFM signal is ignored while starting, and flooding is a problem due to the larger injectors, maybe the starter signal to the ECU can be removed (I'm assuming ignition timing is altered to promote quicker starting, but hopefully it wouldn't produce too much of a problem).


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Honestly, the best way to fuel a digi-2 turbo setup is with an extra injector controller. 

At part spool, the airflap in the VAM is pegged wide open anyway, so fuel control is pointless as it simply maxes out the stock fuel map. I've poked around in the Digi-2 ecu, and there doesn't seem to be much in the way of available mapping (mainly due to the split processors) to make a 'turbo' chip.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

i like where this thread is going :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

well, then we're going to have to get crazy. DUAL INTAKE TRACT WITH TWO AFMS!!! :laugh:


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

so should i got digi1 or just turbo the digi2 and just adjust the fuel pressure manually,and adjust everything manually, and if i do turbo the digi2 what actually go wrong??bogging,misfiring,the computer cant read it or something,i want to know what is the best thing to do be for the summer.i have the money,i just wanna do the research be for i spend money..all i want to know is whats the best thing for a healthy running 1.8 16v turbo..and could i even dyno a digi2??? thanks for all the info guys..


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

dubbinmk2 said:


> your 16vt will explode thats for sure


 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

DIRTYJERZ201 said:


> so should i got digi1 or just turbo the digi2 and just adjust the fuel pressure manually,and adjust everything manually, and if i do turbo the digi2 what actually go wrong??bogging,misfiring,the computer cant read it or something,i want to know what is the best thing to do be for the summer.i have the money,i just wanna do the research be for i spend money..all i want to know is whats the best thing for a healthy running 1.8 16v turbo..and could i even dyno a digi2??? thanks for all the info guys..


 Dude, just stop. Not trying to be a dick here, but you're clearly in over your head. You cannot just 'adjust the fuel pressure', the car will idle and cruise like ass. Paying someone to swap in digi-2 was your first mistake (for many reasons), so just go digi-1 and stop playing with stuff you don't understand.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

dammm ok


----------



## mkIIeurojetta (Sep 21, 2009)

Go ms. It's good price and a lot of options


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

Ok I'm back,f*u*c*k the digi2,I finally got a digi1 a couple months ago just for got about the post.I've been collecting parts the whole time with a little bit of info.I have a buddy who I bother all the time for info,but its been to much,I feel like the guy hates me b/c of all my questions.but anyway.got the digi1 from a corrado (purple sticker),co-pot,TB,injectors,wire harness,sensors,almost everything from the g60,I have a brand new garrett turbo A/R 70 cold side/44e84 hot side,spa manifold,turbonetics "deltagate mark 2"WG,greddy BOV,I also just bough a 94 aba block that I'm redoing all the seals and gaskets right now,I wanna boost at least a nice reliable 10-15 pounds daily driver,maybe at least a 13 second car,hopefully high 12's with this setup.I was wondering what's the most I can get out of a digi1.the guy who sold me the digi1 setup said the computer is chipped and to start at at least 10psi and go from there.after I do that,what els can I do to get the most out of this digi1 before going standalone or something.any info to help me build my car would be much appreciated,if you look back in the post's,I use all info you guys give me.thanks


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

Bump for the morning


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

Up


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

DIRTYJERZ201 said:


> Ok I'm back,f*u*c*k the digi2,I finally got a digi1 a couple months ago just for got about the post.I've been collecting parts the whole time with a little bit of info.I have a buddy who I bother all the time for info,but its been to much,I feel like the guy hates me b/c of all my questions.but anyway.got the digi1 from a corrado (purple sticker),co-pot,TB,injectors,wire harness,sensors,almost everything from the g60,I have a brand new garrett turbo A/R 70 cold side/44e84 hot side,spa manifold,turbonetics "deltagate mark 2"WG,greddy BOV,I also just bough a 94 aba block that I'm redoing all the seals and gaskets right now,I wanna boost at least a nice reliable 10-15 pounds daily driver,maybe at least a 13 second car,hopefully high 12's with this setup.I was wondering what's the most I can get out of a digi1.the guy who sold me the digi1 setup said the computer is chipped and to start at at least 10psi and go from there.after I do that,what els can I do to get the most out of this digi1 before going standalone or something.any info to help me build my car would be much appreciated,if you look back in the post's,I use all info you guys give me.thanks


You really need to do your research. All computers are 'chipped' but it means **** unless its setup for your engine.

For example, 8v's typically run a few more degrees of advance throughout the entire RPM range. You run a chip made for an 8v turbo on a 16v turbo will only result in connecting rods making a new crankcase vent for you.

Secondly, since Digi 1 is a speed-density (MAP) based system, it calculates the fueling and timing based on feedback from the map sensor. It does not actually read the amount of airflow going into the engine, so therefore having a tune for '10 psi' really means ****. A 35r set for 10 psi will for sure pump out more air than a ko3 at 10 psi.

Contact SNS for a chip that matches your setup and your turbo, keep it simple. Im not even going to entice you with tuning digi 1 yourself.

Truth be told, after my experience with self-tuned digi 1, and with _experience_ I can say the setup is a total bag of **** unless your running a canned setup. The total lack of data logging and the cost of being able to tune in real time isnt worth it.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

mkIIeurojetta said:


> Go ms. It's good price and a lot of options


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

I understand that,i just want to know,what's the most power someone has gotten with digi1,like what #injectors,psi,who makes the chip etc...thanks dave for the info,but. I wamna know whats the most i can get out of this digi1?


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

Anything


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

Dude your best bet is to just keep saving your money and buy a stand alone engine management such as megasquirt or lugtronic. Then have a reputable person install and tune it for you. It will cost more up front, but probably save you a few blown motors and mass frustration in the end:thumbup:


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

omg,:facepalm: i just wanna know,whats the most someone has ever got out of a digi1,like what injectors did they use,what chip,how much did they boost.......u know?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> i like where this thread is going :thumbup: :laugh:


i _still_ like where this thread is going! :laugh:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

DIRTYJERZ201 said:


> omg,:facepalm: i just wanna know,whats the most someone has ever got out of a digi1,like what injectors did they use,what chip,how much did they boost.......u know?


Try the G60 Forum since they were the original boosted Digi 1 cars


----------

